# Best snow foam lance ?



## chriswuk (Mar 20, 2015)

Hi guys,

Just purchased a Vax 2500w pressure washer & found that you can get the adapters for it to attach other brands lances.

What is a decent snow foam lance people here would recommend ?

Also, where is the best place to order it from ?

Thanks

Chris


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I have both the autobrite lance (from autobrite direct) for snow foam, and the direct hoses one for the car wash solution. No real difference and lots of folk seem satisfied with the direct hoses one, even though it's cheaper. 

Flip a coin lol.

Cooks


----------



## chriswuk (Mar 20, 2015)

Have you got a link cooks, can't seem to find it on direct hoses ?

Will just need to find the fitment to order the correct adapter


----------



## rajanm1 (Apr 25, 2014)

http://www.directhoses.net/products/snow-foam-lance


----------



## chriswuk (Mar 20, 2015)

Nice one, I had that up before but all said out of stock !

Ordering the Lavor one, that fits apparently :thumb:


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi Chris. I have the 2500w PW and yes, a snow foam lance with Lavor connector will fit the Vax lance.


----------



## chriswuk (Mar 20, 2015)

nbray67 said:


> Hi Chris. I have the 2500w PW and yes, a snow foam lance with Lavor connector will fit the Vax lance.


Nice one mate, that's me almost sorted for a super shiny car :buffer:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Sorry bud. Was surfing and didn't see your post coming in! Thanks rajanm1!
Cooks


----------



## james_dean1986 (Mar 22, 2015)

I ordered one from ebay, £22 inc del, arrived in 2 days.
looks the same as the directhose one, feels solid.
Used it today and been great.


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

eBay one is good tbh


----------



## Danny Fireblade (Mar 8, 2015)

rajanm1 said:


> http://www.directhoses.net/products/snow-foam-lance


Have just ordered one so will update when I get it and get to use it


----------

